# Passat CC - Photoshop



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, just tired to tidy it up, and euro it a bit.

Subtle was the key to this, as I usually try too hard 

See if you can spot the changes.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Colour, heads up display, numberplate, front plasticy bumper bit around number plate, wheels, lowered.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Close gaz! ...handles, intercooler, smoked lights, dark mirrors, strip on rear window too


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Colour, heads up display, numberplate, front plasticy bumper bit around number plate, wheels, lowered.


Intercooler, de-handled, removed rear quarter glass.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice work Marky :devil:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

like it Mark top stuff


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

amazing work mate, wish i was that tallented at photoshop


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cheers folks 

Just something simple, knocked it up in 30 mins, out of boredom!

-4 degrees means frozen h2o


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

wow thats one of the nicest chops i've seen in a while,really like the rear glass work,and the colour is spot on:thumb: :thumb:


oh you can still see the rear door shut line m8,other than that faultless


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Its actually still a 4 door, just the door line is incredibly faint mate.

If it was a coupe I would have moved the door back, and removed the shut line 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Its actually still a 4 door, just the door line is incredibly faint mate.
> 
> If it was a coupe I would have moved the door back, and removed the shut line
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


my apologies :thumb: as said awesome work


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

ooooo we like that....................... lots


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

soo wish i had photoshop


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a go with this to make it a coupe (took some patience and still not entirely happy with it doing the window was a PITA as couldnt cover the pillar well. any ideas/or stuff of how i did? (i used photoimpact 10 and am very very new to this)










Can Photoshop be downloaded from anywhere too?


----------

